# Help



## PlumberJoeOk (Nov 18, 2013)

Is this stuff good for annual flushes? 
I just recently started flushing these because they just got popular here a couple years ago. Any body have the exact reason these need to be flushed other than to get out the hard water build up. I'd like to know the specifics so I can tell the customer , instead of wingin it


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> View attachment 29836
> 
> 
> Is this stuff good for annual flushes? <snip>
> ...


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> View attachment 29836
> 
> 
> Is this stuff good for annual flushes?
> ...


Reccomended by manufacturer. Read owners manual.

I use white vinager


----------



## Gene S. (Sep 24, 2013)

I've used CLR with a lot of success


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Gene S. said:


> I've used CLR with a lot of success


You put CLR in a potable water system? You could lose your license for that, or worse kill someone. Not smart.


----------



## Gene S. (Sep 24, 2013)

Heat exchanged is removed, soaked in clr, rinsed well and reinstated. Did it with a rep the first time and have done it the same ever since.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Plumb Bob said:


> Reccomended by manufacturer. Read owners manual.
> 
> I use white vinager



+ 1


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Gene S. said:


> Heat exchanged is removed, soaked in clr, rinsed well and reinstated. Did it with a rep the first time and have done it the same ever since.


Way to much work! Just flushed my condensing unit with 4 Gallons of white vinegar today. It's in the owners manual.


----------



## solo-plumb (Nov 29, 2013)

Hope none of you guys did the pipe fittin job on that gas line!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumb Bob said:


> Reccomended by manufacturer. Read owners manual. I use white vinager


That's what I use


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

solo-plumb said:


> Hope none of you guys did the pipe fittin job on that gas line!


 Nice isn't it!


----------

